# Logging in to FlagFit 2.0 for my L8Star b1 fitness tracker



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

I have installed the FlagFit 2.0 onto my Android phone but cannot log into it. After entering my ID & PWD, I just get the rotating green circle which never stops. Can anyone help me with this?

I need to do 2 things with my L8Star – set the date & time & set it up to count my daily steps.

I appreciate any help anyone can provide.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Download the manual here
https://fccid.io/2ANSUL8STAR-8/User-Manual/User-Manual-3640227

page 3 : Turn on bluetooth on your phone, scan the code to download the app
The app mentioned is Wearfit 2 not Flagfit 2.


----------



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi plodr,

Thanks for your response. The manual you link to is not for my L8Star B1, it is for the L8Star-8 which looks different to my tracker. My manual advises the installation of the app FlagFit 2.0.
Can anyone help me with that?


----------

